# serious sirius questions



## joe day (Apr 8, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone on this board can help me out. As a Dish retailer can I sell just the Sirius satellite radio? and if so to commercial accounts? Next question, if this is possible, where can I get install info? If I can make this happen I will need 150 seperate receivers. This brings many more questions, like how many can run off of 1 antenna, can I split and amplify signals and so forth. Any input would be greatly appreciated, thanks in advance, Joe Day AAA Satellite


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

150 Receivers!!! That's great. I would call the Dish commercial division and see if they have a commecial contract with Sirius. I don't believe that they do. I would then give Sirius a call directly and ask for the commercial division and see what they have to offer dealers like yourself. When you find out how it's done, let me know.  As for the install, if I were you I would try to keep that in house if at all possible, after all, that's where the money is. I am sure that Sirius can fix you up with the necessary antenna splitters, etc.


----------



## BossMonkey (Apr 11, 2005)

joe day said:


> I was wondering if anyone on this board can help me out. As a Dish retailer can I sell just the Sirius satellite radio? and if so to commercial accounts? Next question, if this is possible, where can I get install info? If I can make this happen I will need 150 seperate receivers. This brings many more questions, like how many can run off of 1 antenna, can I split and amplify signals and so forth. Any input would be greatly appreciated, thanks in advance, Joe Day AAA Satellite


I am a Dish retailer who sells both XM and Sirius I go thru Dow Electronics for all the equipment for each of these providers yes you can sell just Sirius but why As for commerical accounts sure you can do that with Sirius also Terk can supply you with everything you will need to get it going Good Luck and btw dont forget to add 10% to the bill for my help lol!!!


----------



## joe day (Apr 8, 2005)

thanks for the input ! here's what I've found out so far. Through DishNet I can only sell residential because of their deal with Musak on the commercial end, so equipment purchased from them would be no good. I can buy from several distributors but they want to sell the home docking kit with the antennas and stuff that is not needed and a seperate receiver. Finally, know one seems to know much of anything on commercial install applications. Does anyone here know of a good distributor for sirius equipment, and a line on some professional install advice, once again, thanks in advance. Joe Day AAA Satellite


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

> Through DishNet I can only sell residential because of their deal with Musak on the commercial end


I figured that might be the case.

Kenwood makes a stand alone receiver that might work for your application. As for a source, I wouldn't know, but I think the product would work. I went to a convention recently where some companies were showing off a unit that would accept a pair of plug in XM receiver modules. This was designed for zoned home systems and they were QUITE expensive. I can't recall the name of the product, but it was XM only at that time. If you are interested leave a message here and I will look it up.

Have you spoken to anyone at Sirius directly yet? I bet they would be able to fix you right up.


----------

